
Donkey Kong champion loses title for 'using emulator' - antimora
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43752171
======
latexr
“The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters”[1] is a 2007 documentary that
documents the twists and turns of this particular record.

[1]:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923752/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923752/)

